# DEERE 535 baler problem



## jthayes (May 28, 2015)

having problem to get my jd 535 baler to make dense bales. the tension cylinders are good. and the hydraulic block is good.

what else is there?? any help appreciated!!! john


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What type diagnostics have you utilized to determine tension cyl's. & valve are not the problem? Have you performed a internal leak test on both tension cylinders? Have you closed tail gate unplugging hoses from tractor then baled a bale to determine what bale pressure does? Another thing you can try is reversing how hoses are plugged into tractor breakaway couplers.


----------



## jthayes (May 28, 2015)

i checked the cylinders by disconnecting the hoses and trying to blow 150 lbs of air thru them.

I checked the valve block by replacing the O-rings. last year it baled 450 rolls good.

this year first roll was loose.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

535 tech manual stated disconnect bottom hose on tension cylinder then move tractor remote lever as if closing tailgate then count drops of oil that exit cylinder BUT I can't remember number of drops. Also tension adjustable control valve could be at fault.

AE54856

VALVE, RELIEF (ADJ-4000 PSI)

341.04 USD


----------



## jthayes (May 28, 2015)

thanks for the info. how do I test the relief valve?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I can't remember a test. Do you have a neighbor with a JD rd baler that you could borrow their valve for a test?


----------



## jthayes (May 28, 2015)

good idea. I may try that.


----------



## jthayes (May 28, 2015)

I downloaded the tech manual. it says no more than 30 drops. if 20 to rebuild the tension cylinders.

also certain 535s (depending on serial number) ran on a 6000 series jd, the baler may require a pressure reducing valve. it has a few more tests to try. looks like maybe it was worth $39.?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tech manuals are usually very good to have & consult when problems arise.


----------

